# next stop - Carl Nielsen



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Carl Nielsen - Flute Concerto*

*Ensamble Sinfónico 21 - Flauta: Sebastián Tellado - Dir. Federico Sánchez - Comunidad Amijai - 05-07-12 - Buenos Aires, Argentina. - 00:00 I. Allegro moderato - 12:15 II. Allegretto*

Challenging, but quite interresting and rewarding concerto.
Fine performance.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Ouverturen fra Maskarade - Composed 1904-1906 by Carl Nielsen - DRSO - Rafael Frübeck de Burgos*

Good and intense little ouverture, very good performed.

youtube comment

*What a marvellous conductor What a great conductor! A marvellous performance.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Carl Nielsen - Pan & Syrinx - DR SymfoniOrkestret + Joshua Weilerstein-Solo-flute:Ulla Miilmann*

Fine and tense little orchestral piece.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Carl Nielsen*Symfoni 4 (Det Uudslukkelige) - Det kongelige kapel - Simon Rattle*

Fine performance of a fie and lyrical symphony.

*youtube comments

Absolutely the greatest musical mind since the giants of the 19th century. Even Sibelius bowed to Nielsen. He stood out while music went down the road to literal madness, except for Nielsen's shadows, Sibelius, Vaughan Williams and Charles Ives 2nd and 3rd symphonies and then he,too, went down the shoot to the noise of garbage pails rolling

A powerful performance. Simon Rattle is a genius.

A very good rendition-no doubt-but far away from Martinons impressive and breathtaking live version or the overwhelming recording of Bryden Thomson!!

Yes, Nielsen is wonderful. I first heard symphony 2 when I was 19, and since then just love his music. And there are many orchestras and conductors who recorded his works, nice! A matter of taste, as always, I like the Neeme Järvi and Rhosdestvenskij versions, but there were also older ones conducted by Myung Whun Chung. I don't like everything Rattle does, but for me too Nielsen 4 here is a treasure. And a most wonderful orchestra too!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Carl Nielsen Violinkoncert op. 33 (1911). Baiba Skride - DR SymfoniOrkestret - Thomas Søndergård*

*Violinkoncert opus 33 (1911) - Carl Nielsen 1865-1931 - Guest Musician Baiba Skride - Danmarks Radio SymfoniOrkestret - Thomas Søndergård
1a. Praeludium: Largo 0.00
1b. Allegro cavalleresco 733-2012
2a. Intermezzo: Poco adagio 2040-2728
2b. Rondo: Allegro scherzando 2729-3750 + to the end-credits
© Danmarks Radio
Baiba gave birth to a son and live in London (according to wikipedia)*

Fantastic interpretation from Baiba! She plays very sensitive and lyric, and manage to live herself into it so every tone feels genuine and with true emotions.
And the conserto is a real gem!

*youtube comments

The child will, no doubt, be beautiful, and gifted.﻿

Beautiful performance full of the teasing wit and wistful humor so difficult to bring off. The reason this piece is so rarely played is not so much the technical challenge,(tho that also!), but keeping the thread over a long span, with grace and fine tone. That's the success here. Nielsen's quirky themes and slidesteps have rarely sounded such fun.

Cannot believe I am discovering this piece at such a ripe old age. What a total joy it is! I love Nielsen's "Cavalleresco" marking! Much fun. Plus, Ms. Baiba has a gorgeous instrument, which she plays magnificently. So the real question is: how soon after this did she deliver her baby? Thank you so very much @mugge62

It blows my mind to find these unknown players that just blow the roof off! She is amazing violinist, wow! And this piece is a masterpiece. The orchestra is superb, love your channel and every upload!

I can believe there is a N violin concerto.I thought I knew all the violin concerti except for new ones popping out the 21st century. The clarinet concerto of N is a favorite .this I never heard about.Wow .Made today special.What fantastic playing from all involved!*


----------

